
Ask HN: Why did I receive a reply from startup school – to add co founders - telospolis
I submitted my application without a co founder. but I go this as a reply - &quot;We noticed you have not added any co-founders to your Startup School application. If you have co-founders, please invite them to fill out their profile and complete your application.&quot;<p>what does it mean? I know, y combinator people strongly advice on getting a partner, is it like a band handed way of saying add a co-founder to be considered?
======
jppope
Y/C is a little funny about that recommendation. I'm guessing it serves their
interests better than your business. There's some statistical evidence that
says you might be better off without a co-founder:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/26/co-founders-
optional/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/26/co-founders-optional/)

~~~
zuck9
How does it serve their interests better?

------
michaelgv
I received one also, unfortunately I don’t have a co-founder but have been
seeking one out

~~~
zuck9
What've you tried to seek one out? I notice there's no contact info on your
profile.

~~~
michaelgv
I’ve searched local circles to see if there’s someone I’m not best friends
with, someone I can argue with, with no long term feelings in the line, and
can feel I trust.

------
JohnAtLocalFund
I received the exact same message, when I applied to Startup School.

Interestingly, I am 99% certain that I added my co-founder to the list, the
day I applied. Then I got the "reminder" message, the same as you.

There are dozens of articles, outlining the success of multiple founders.
Single founders do not succeed (statistically speaking) as often as multi-
founder companies.

I Founded the company about 14 months ago. I found my first investor and named
him a co-founder about 12 months ago. I hired a CEO about 10 months ago, and
also made him a co-founder.

Finding the right people, (early) is a critical component to your ongoing
success.

~~~
telospolis
I agree. that's why i think you should not settle for suboptimal people.

I would work on my own rather than compromising

~~~
michaelgv
Precisely the key, you need in my opinion:

1\. Someone you can trust 2\. Someone you’re not afraid to speak up with or
against, without fear of repercussion personally within reason (ie, if you
call each other crap every day, you’re not a good match most of the time)

